# Cartier Santos Dumont - Is it Too Big for My Small Wrist?



## pjy9394

Hi everyone,

I'm new to this forum, and I'm about to make my first watch purchase!

I've been wanting a Cartier watch for a while now (I've always loved my dad's Cartier Tank), and I'm thinking about buying the new Santos Dumont (Large model) that came out earlier this year.

The only thing is that I have a tiny wrist (6.25 inches) and really skinny arms, so I don't want to wear anything that would look silly on me tiny wrist/arms.

I want to wear this both casually and formally, but I know that since this is considered a dressier watch, it should be relatively smaller. Is the watch too big for me? I also tried the smaller size of the same design, but it was a little small and looked like it was meant for women because of the really thin straps.
























Thanks!


----------



## Mr.Sawyer

First of all it's beautiful and blue is the coolest color in the history of colors so, I really like the watch and strap combo. Second of all, it's your world, if you like it and like how it looks on your wrist then get it. I thinks it looks great on your wrist and not at all too big. There you go, congratulations on a fine purchase!


----------



## Watchbreath

Just about right.


----------



## dantan

I don't think that it's too large for your wrist.

It is a stunning Watch and looks even nicer in real life than in photos.


----------



## Ducatiti

Looks ok to me. Have any pics of the smaller size on your wrist?

Love the combo on that one though, with the dark blue strap and all.

I'm really starting to like the drive


----------



## shtora

It looks really good on you, perfect! (Note: I do not like the big watch trend)

I really wish this model was a three-hander. Then it would be a dream watch.


----------



## ChrisMarine0311

Great decision on watch. From what I see, the first smaller watch suits your wrist perfectly. Perfect proportion. The larger is nice, but seems to take up your wrist with greater presense. Really noticeable. What decision did you go with?


----------



## PunkJr

I'm going to go against the grain here and say that it is too big - way too big. I think that watch is too big for me, and I have an 8" wrist. This is watch that is supposed to sneak out from under a shirt cuff, no barge out head first kicking and shouting. Ultimately you are the one who has to look at it everyday and be happy, but I can't help but think that if you are asking if it is too big, you probably already know it is. All the best.


----------



## lgbalfa

PunkJr said:


> I'm going to go against the grain here and say that it is too big - way too big. I think that watch is too big for me, and I have an 8" wrist. This is watch that is supposed to sneak out from under a shirt cuff, no barge out head first kicking and shouting. Ultimately you are the one who has to look at it everyday and be happy, but I can't help but think that if you are asking if it is too big, you probably already know it is. All the best.


I will be honest as well and agree that I believe that the watch is too big on your wrist.

But how you feel most comfortable is all that matters.

Thanks


----------



## Isaac Uwins

Personally I think that if it was a sport watch it would be a near perfect fit however I feel the nature of the santos dumont means it looks best when it's a bit smaller in comparison to your wrist.


----------



## abeyk

Not sure if you decided yet or not but the lugs don't extend over the width of your wrist so I think you can pull it off. My concern would be how comfortable it wears being somewhat large.


----------



## Cost&Found

I think it's a good fit plus very thin.


----------



## glang48

I'm in the market for a santos dumont and came across this post; seeing as this is about a year old now, you've probably/hopefully made your decision, but I think it looks great! It's a beefier dress watch, so I don't mind it looking a bit large on your wrist. What did you end up going with? I have a 7.5" wrist and was considering the XL, but that might be too big (and I'm not sure it's worth the money, since you're paying for the new mechanical movement...), but your pictures helped - thanks!


----------



## IGotId

I'm wondering if the Dumont has a quick release strap?


----------



## dawalsh13

IGotId said:


> I'm wondering if the Dumont has a quick release strap?


----------



## IGotId

dawalsh13 said:


> View attachment 15454606


Thanks, easy to use?


----------



## AngelDeVille

I think the shape of the watch looks good on your wrist.


----------



## dawalsh13

IGotId said:


> Thanks, easy to use?


In and out in one second. Thing is you need Cartier straps to get that perfect fit. I got my AD to order a couple extra ones for me. They have a box full you can choose from.


----------



## IGotId

dawalsh13 said:


> In and out in one second. Thing is you need Cartier straps to get that perfect fit. I got my AD to order a couple extra ones for me. They have a box full you can choose from.


Awesome, I'll check them out. Sent you a pm regarding your skeleton!


----------



## statuswan

Sorry to bump this thread again, but did OP or anyone reading this have one? I'm interested to hear some feedback over this model. Is the aesthetics and build quality enough to make up for the price (considering it's quartz)? Does it wear ok over time? Do scratches substantially effect the character?
I can't decide between this or a Grand Seiko quartz. 

Sent from my SM-G988W using Tapatalk


----------



## local_time

statuswan said:


> Sorry to bump this thread again, but did OP or anyone reading this have one? I'm interested to hear some feedback over this model. Is the aesthetics and build quality enough to make up for the price (considering it's quartz)? Does it wear ok over time? Do scratches substantially effect the character?
> I can't decide between this or a Grand Seiko quartz.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988W using Tapatalk


im curious to know this as well. OP, looks great


----------



## M_Milaguet

At the risk of sounding like a complete a** (but you did ask after all) I would say that yes, this is far too big for you.
Don't get me wrong: this is a beautiful and elegant watch, but the Santos Dumont with its extended crown and cabochon is meant to be the dressier of the Santos line...
Even the Santos, at its roots a sports watch, was only released originally as a 29mm steel and gold model.
Cartier watches -in my mind at least- are meant to be dainty little things; small, elegant and jewel-like...
I fear the brand has lost its way in recent years by succumbing to the 'wrist plate' fashion trend, and I wish they would come back to their roots, by releasing smaller models in precious metal (although I do like the steel models as well), with mechanical movements.

Here's what I would consider a well sized one:


----------



## rodammiles

Why are you asking people if its to big or to small? 
are you buying a watch for yourself or for other people? 
Put it on your wrist and if you get a smile when you are looking at it, BUY IT. 
Read the ''Art of not caring'' for a happy life


----------



## M_Milaguet

rodammiles said:


> Why are you asking people if its to big or to small?
> are you buying a watch for yourself or for other people?
> Put it on your wrist and if you get a smile when you are looking at it, BUY IT.
> Read the ''Art of not caring'' for a happy life


I just saw the jumbo stepped tank in your profile pic... beautiful watch!
If that is yours, I am jealous!


----------



## rodammiles

M_Milaguet said:


> I just saw the jumbo stepped tank in your profile pic... beautiful watch!
> If that is yours, I am jealous!


Thank you. Yes its mine. Thats a old picture on the day I bought it. 
It was all green from the dirt and needed cleaning and a service.


----------



## booyunfat

This forum was helpful in my decision to purchase the same Santos Dumont Large size given that I also have a 6.25 inch wrist as the initial poster of this thread. In hopes that it may be helpful, I wanted to provide my feedback on whether the watch is too big or too small.

The large Dumont is 43.5 mm tip to tip. The small is 38.0 mm tip to tip. In summary, I believe on a 6.25 inch wrist, the large is 1.5 mm too long and the small is 4 mm too small. It's subjective, but I believe with this watch, it's better to err on the side of being a little bit too big than knowingly too small. I think it would be difficult to let go of the idea that you're wearing a ladies' watch if you thought your watch was just way too small.

Three talking points:

Strap width to width - The large Dumont has a strap width of 17-18 mm which is more fitting I believe for a man's wrist. From what I read online, the small Dumont has a strap width of 15 mm, which is quite a feminine size. I haven't done the research on the strap width of a Cartier Tank, however, my thoughts are that it is likely wider and given the dimensions of a rectangular Tank, a strap would not visually make the Tank appear smaller. I do believe though that a 15mm strap on a square shaped Dumont would make the Dumont look more dainty.

The Dumont OEM Strap - It's a fine strap, however, it was way too long for my 6.25 inch wrist. I had to punch a hole 3/8 inch from the smallest setting. Obviously the strap overhang was pronounced, which not only takes away from the refinement of the watch, it also made the watch look and wear bigger. So I replaced the strap with a small Nomos strap I had lying around and that made a world of difference both in fit and in appearance.

The Dumont OEM Buckle - It's a heart shaped buckle, which if on a Dumont Small would further make the watch look more feminine. Personally I think the heart shaped buckle throws off the symmetry of the watch since the case is square. A square/rectangular buckle looks much better with this watch.

Hope this feedback helps the initial poster with:

1) His question of whether the Santos Dumont large is too big or small on his 6.25 inch wrist.
2) Why I don't believe the small sized Dumont should be considered
3) Why a non-OEM strap would make the watch look in better proportions.


----------



## Gbhulk

booyunfat said:


> This forum was helpful in my decision to purchase the same Santos Dumont Large size given that I also have a 6.25 inch wrist as the initial poster of this thread. In hopes that it may be helpful, I wanted to provide my feedback on whether the watch is too big or too small.
> 
> The large Dumont is 43.5 mm tip to tip. The small is 38.0 mm tip to tip. In summary, I believe on a 6.25 inch wrist, the large is 1.5 mm too long and the small is 4 mm too small. It's subjective, but I believe with this watch, it's better to err on the side of being a little bit too big than knowingly too small. I think it would be difficult to let go of the idea that you're wearing a ladies' watch if you thought your watch was just way too small.
> 
> Three talking points:
> 
> Strap width to width - The large Dumont has a strap width of 17-18 mm which is more fitting I believe for a man's wrist. From what I read online, the small Dumont has a strap width of 15 mm, which is quite a feminine size. I haven't done the research on the strap width of a Cartier Tank, however, my thoughts are that it is likely wider and given the dimensions of a rectangular Tank, a strap would not visually make the Tank appear smaller. I do believe though that a 15mm strap on a square shaped Dumont would make the Dumont look more dainty.
> 
> The Dumont OEM Strap - It's a fine strap, however, it was way too long for my 6.25 inch wrist. I had to punch a hole 3/8 inch from the smallest setting. Obviously the strap overhang was pronounced, which not only takes away from the refinement of the watch, it also made the watch look and wear bigger. So I replaced the strap with a small Nomos strap I had lying around and that made a world of difference both in fit and in appearance.
> 
> The Dumont OEM Buckle - It's a heart shaped buckle, which if on a Dumont Small would further make the watch look more feminine. Personally I think the heart shaped buckle throws off the symmetry of the watch since the case is square. A square/rectangular buckle looks much better with this watch.
> 
> Hope this feedback helps the initial poster with:
> 
> 1) His question of whether the Santos Dumont large is too big or small on his 6.25 inch wrist.
> 2) Why I don't believe the small sized Dumont should be considered
> 3) Why a non-OEM strap would make the watch look in better proportions.
> 
> View attachment 15546732
> View attachment 15546733
> View attachment 15546735


Your post is Very helpful, I’m trying to buy one for my wife who has identical wrist And very similar arm size as you. Man if they just made a medium!! I Think I’m going to try and surprise her with one, but I think I have to go small, punching a hole in an oem band to even make it fit seems counterintuitive. Man I wish there was a medium


----------



## neverover

I personally think the small Santos Dumont is the way to go. Dress watches with curves like Cartier wore better smaller so all angles get the light play from brushed/satin/glossy finish. To me that large is a bit too big, and I think the small will wore better.

Although I don’t get how smaller = ladies size. Watches are just like clothes, if small fits you best, then just go for it. The whole thing with men wears bigger watches than their ladies counterparts is overrated. Think it’s just a ploy from watch companies to make you pay more.


----------



## vlpix

My wrist is also 16,2cm and went with the medium (small was way to small) and could not be more then happy about the choice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gda123

Looks fine to me


----------

